
San Francisco Is Right: Facial Recognition Must Be Put on Hold - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/16/opinion/columnists/facial-recognition-ban-privacy.html
======
bifrost
SF isn't really putting facial rec on hold though, they'll just use other
biometric identifiers. They also already have pervasive cameras and license
plate recognition so they can track people really easily. This also won't stop
federal agencies from doing camera sweeps.

